# They will hide no more!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Finally finally finished my build. Had to take a few steps back when the engine harness was bad but since I had the floor back out I went ahead and put hydraulic steering in because the way I had the cable ran was a little stiff. High Thrust 60 really makes ole girl jump on plane and it's scary to see just how shallow that boat can run in. 

Also what's the earliest to start my little gigging buddy out at?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good, I thought you had a camo leaning post?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

The camo one was gonna take 3 weeks to get. Had I known it was gonna take this long I would have ordered it


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

LopeAlong said:


> The camo one was gonna take 3 weeks to get. Had I known it was gonna take this long I would have ordered it


Oh OK, I was under the impression you already had it. Gonna be windy for a few days while this front moves through, after that you should be able to do some damage.:yes:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks Good Lope


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking good Bobby !!!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Wind be damned! I'll be on the water somewhere tonight!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Me too, Just havn't decided where???????


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting fer the post!!! looks like a nice sled!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Not to many options with this wind. You can hit the gulf and stay behind condos or from cedar point to the MS line.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

gig 'em up.
Thanks for sharing in your waterborne office!!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it. When you going to stink it up?


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

LopeAlong said:


> Wind be damned! I'll be on the water somewhere tonight!


Heck yeah, go get you some just stay on north shore.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking gigging boat.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok RB where's the report inquiereing minds want to know Good or Bad


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a fine boat!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc did pretty good in the gulf on Tues. Had 21 average fish 14 to 18.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Terry that's encouraging news


----------

